# Aldor oder Seher?



## Tresslot (25. Dezember 2007)

hab die antwort noch nicht gefunden, weißt jmd wo ich besser ruf aufbauen soll?
bei seher oder Aldor?
aus alchi sicht?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im Voraus







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombus (26. Dezember 2007)

ist eig egal..da es bei beiden nur ein Rezept gibt?
wenn du krank bist,kannst ja erst die einen pushen und dann die anderen....


----------



## möppels (26. Dezember 2007)

Tresslot schrieb:


> hab die antwort noch nicht gefunden, weißt jmd wo ich besser ruf aufbauen soll?
> bei seher oder Aldor?
> aus alchi sicht??
> 
> ...




Wofür willste den da überhaupt ruf farmen ? 

Ich hab bei Seher angefangen und schon haufenweise Siegel usw abgegeben und ärgere mich die krätze, andere die ich kenne haben das selbe bei Aldor gemacht und ärgern sich genauso..

Lass es und verkauf den ganzen kram im AH für Gold...

Blizzard hatte eine gute Idee, hat aber leides das ganze versemmelt..

Mann hatte die ganze sache mehr durch denken sollen und dann dem endsprechend die sachen als belohnung geben sollen, statt dessen gibnst du sachen ab die dir mehrere Hunderte von Gold bringen könnten und die belhnung zum schluss ist nicht mal die hälfte an gold wert.
Dazu kommt das nicht alle die sachen wirklich gebrauchen können.

mfg


----------



## xFraqx (26. Dezember 2007)

Aldor ist wesentlich einfacher zu farmen . Feste der Legion -> Schattenmondtal -> die Hexenmeister abfarmen

Seher ist meiner Meinung am schwierigsten , da adden immer 30 Mobs und die haben fiese Fähigkeiten :/


Btw das Schwert von den Aldorn + der Ring sind bis Ende Karazhan ziemlich guit für Schurken und Offkrieger.


----------



## Malaya (26. Dezember 2007)

wenn dich nur die alchi rezepte interessieren und dir alles andere schnuppe ist:
seher

das interssanteste für die frage ob aldor oder seher ist allerdings deine klasse


----------



## Tresslot (27. Dezember 2007)

Malaya schrieb:


> wenn dich nur die alchi rezepte interessieren und dir alles andere schnuppe ist:
> seher
> 
> das interssanteste für die frage ob aldor oder seher ist allerdings deine klasse








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin druide
will heiler werden
und alchi


----------



## moiki (28. Dezember 2007)

seher=rezept: feuerschadenstrank  ab respektvoll

un seher is für PVP klassen geeignet

Aldor für PVE

Für Heiler ist es egal es kommt aber drauf an wie du deinen cahr fürst!

Aldor sin für leude die hohen inti wert haben wolln

Seher für leude mit hang zum stab un so halt^^


----------



## Tirkari (8. Januar 2008)

@ möppels
Seher- und Aldor-Ruf ignorieren?
Hm, also zumindest in unserer Gilde würdest du dann dir die Raid-Inis nur noch von außen anschauen können, denn wenn schon für nix anderes, dann sind Seher oder Aldor zumindest für die Schulterverzauberungen Pflicht!
Außer vielleicht, du farmst dir die Vor-BC-Dinger - viel Spaß, Zandalar auf ehrfüchtig zu kriegen ...

@ Tresslot
Das Rezept, was man bei den Seher kriegen kann, ist nicht so überragend: nett für Feuermagier oder manche Hexer, kostet aber Feuerpartikel bei der Herstellung. Elixier des Adepten oder Fläschchen des reinen Todes wird bei uns normalerweise bevorzugt.
Schau dir lieber die anderen Items an, ob du von denen was haben willst, und guck dir insbesondere an, ob du zuerst dann Manareg oder Heilbonus auf den Schultern haben willst (ersteres Seher, letzteres Aldor - die Verzauberung mit beidem gibts erst ab ehrfürchtig) bzw wenn du doch nicht heilen willst, welche Schulterverzauberungen dir auch schon auf wohlwollend mehr bringen würden.


----------



## Katinka (17. Februar 2008)

möppels schrieb:


> Wofür willste den da überhaupt ruf farmen ?



Ähm... Vielleicht weil du bei den Sha'tar, Expedition des Cenarius und bei den Sehern/Aldor (jenachdem was du bist) ehrfürchtig sein musst um beim Apotheker der Fraktion die Male der Illidari eintauschen zu können?
Oder wegen der Schulterverzauberung?

Was glaubst du wieso so viele das Gold für die Rufitems ausgeben?


So, zum Thema.
Fals du immernoch unsicher bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde die Ador empfehlen.
Wegen der +Heal Schulterverzauberung ^^


----------



## Warlich (6. April 2008)

mein freund hat geagt, ich soll seher nehmen, das ist besser für priester,unnd ich bin priester, ber ihr sagtt aldor, wegen alchi, und ich bin alchi, ich will meister der tränke nehmen, weil ich oft als dd mitkomme, und anderer seits brauch ich auch buff tränke, was soll ich tun, bitte , kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## Stüssy (14. April 2008)

Warlich schrieb:


> mein freund hat geagt, ich soll seher nehmen, das ist besser für priester,unnd ich bin priester, ber ihr sagtt aldor, wegen alchi, und ich bin alchi, ich will meister der tränke nehmen, weil ich oft als dd mitkomme, und anderer seits brauch ich auch buff tränke, was soll ich tun, bitte , kann mir einer helfen?




nimmm das was dein char supportet....nich beruf


----------



## Martok (14. April 2008)

http://wowwiki.com/Aldor_vs._Scryer


----------



## Schneelilie (16. April 2008)

Wenn du Priester bist und dazu noch heiler dann nimm Aldor. Warum? Schulterverzauberung ist schon mit Wohlwollend besser und es lässt sich deutlich leichter zusammenfarmen, als Holy.


----------



## Patron™ (19. April 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Aldor ist wesentlich einfacher zu farmen . Feste der Legion -> Schattenmondtal -> die Hexenmeister abfarmen
> 
> Seher ist meiner Meinung am schwierigsten , da adden immer 30 Mobs und die haben fiese Fähigkeiten :/


Oo


Seher ist extrem easy going zu farmen. Guggst du Ruinen von Karabor. Einfach warten bis der Elite weg ist und dann Yalla Yalla schreiend rein in die Elfchen. Die fallen schnell um und droppen auch ganz gut. Bist du Prot Pala 
geht das mit ner Woche farmen sicher auf exalted... ich machs mit meinem nur nicht weil ich da nix brauche^^


----------



## Julmara (19. April 2008)

Patron™ schrieb:


> Oo
> Seher ist extrem easy going zu farmen. Guggst du Ruinen von Karabor. Einfach warten bis der Elite weg ist und dann Yalla Yalla schreiend rein in die Elfchen. Die fallen schnell um und droppen auch ganz gut. Bist du Prot Pala
> geht das mit ner Woche farmen sicher auf exalted... ich machs mit meinem nur nicht weil ich da nix brauche^^




schön für dich, ich kann da über Stunden die Mobs killen ohne das was droppt, während ich bei den Dämonen ruckzuck 10 Stk zusammen habe


----------



## Hudinchen (27. April 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt 4 auf ehrfürchtig , 3 bei den sehern und einen krieger bei den aldors und muss sagen das Seher um einiges leichter geht als aldor , zumindest wars vorm Patch noch so, jetzt bekommste eh alles in den A...  geschoben!

Die seher hab ich alle sammt selber zusammen gefarmt und den Aldor da musst ich von 7000/21000  im Ah kaufen weil mir das zu blöd war!
Hätte auch seher kram farmen können und sie umtauschen nur das war das prob da zuviele die sachen nicht mehr brauchen und selbst die Seher sachen bekommt man fast nicht mehr getauscht!

Welchen Ruf man am besten nimmt ist von der Klasse und dem Skill abhängig wie oben schon erwähnt und zu dem gibs noch ein paar brauchbare items Ringe usw. !

das wars vorerst von mir

Mfg Hudi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (31. Mai 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Aldor ist wesentlich einfacher zu farmen . Feste der Legion -> Schattenmondtal -> die Hexenmeister abfarmen
> 
> Seher ist meiner Meinung am schwierigsten , da adden immer 30 Mobs und die haben fiese Fähigkeiten :/
> 
> ...


LOL????????????? auf der neuen Insel bzw am BT farmt man Seherkram wie nix..... Aldor ist schwerer.
die Aldormobs am BT haben ein Schlag mit -50%Nahkampfschaden, kann stacken (75%). Die haben auch mehr hp....
Die im Westen droppen nicht wirklich viel.


----------

